# I GOT EGGS!!!!



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i think my P's are showing breeding signs.. in the past 2 weeks i have lost 4 7" RBP to aggression, i thought that i just had Piranhas that hate each other. i lowered the temp of my tank to 75 degrees to stop the aggression. yesterday it started raining pretty good out and my P's turned black like they do when they breed, and this morning i woke up and looked and 2 are off to the right side of my tank i think they are making a nest. one is using its nose and moving gravel around and the other is chasing the other 2 P's away. i did a 20% water change today because i do one every wed. i took 2 pics so show you guys whats going on, i only too 2 because i don't want to disturb them. tell me what you think.
View attachment 105103

View attachment 105104


oh i have kept my lights off too. should i turn them on?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Dont know, but they look good!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

yea right now they are swirling around each other, not like i have seen in breeding videos, they are circling around each other


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like you have some lovebirds in there! Is the nest of a substantial size yet? I wouldnt take any more pictures but thats awesome! Congrats.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

holy sh*t thats awesome. good luck dude. keep us posted.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

looks like it may happen. good luck just keep a close eye on the area they ar in


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

they did it, i just woke up and saw tons of little eggs under my P. they look orange, is that normal? and when do i take them out and put them in thier own tank? do i wait until they start moving? i just took a few pics








this is the male guarding the nest
View attachment 105190

and this is the nest. its kinda hard to see because the color of my gravel.
View attachment 105191


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I can see the nest fine. Congrats on the breeding. I wouldn't change or do anything differently, just try to remove the eggs into another smaller tank with spone filters.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I can see the nest fine. Congrats on the breeding. I wouldn't change or do anything differently, just try to remove the eggs into another smaller tank with spone filters.


lol i already have the tank and the sponge filter. the filter has been in my wet/dry for a few weeks now lol. when should i take the eggs out though? now or should i wait a little while? and do you know how long it take for the eggs to hatch?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

OH







BOY


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> I can see the nest fine. Congrats on the breeding. I wouldn't change or do anything differently, just try to remove the eggs into another smaller tank with spone filters.


lol i already have the tank and the sponge filter. the filter has been in my wet/dry for a few weeks now lol. when should i take the eggs out though? now or should i wait a little while? and do you know how long it take for the eggs to hatch?
[/quote]

Must be something in the air, I had a nest laid last night as well.

Some people take the eggs out right away. I prefer to keep them in the tank for a few days, I think its good for the pair to guard their area, and take care of the eggs a few days.

Myself, my nest laid last night I will remove saturday to the fry tank, they will be wiggling by then.

Orange eggs are good, the best ones Iv had have been very oranga and big....


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I can see the nest fine. Congrats on the breeding. I wouldn't change or do anything differently, just try to remove the eggs into another smaller tank with spone filters.


lol i already have the tank and the sponge filter. the filter has been in my wet/dry for a few weeks now lol. when should i take the eggs out though? now or should i wait a little while? and do you know how long it take for the eggs to hatch?
[/quote]

Must be something in the air, I had a nest laid last night as well.

Some people take the eggs out right away. I prefer to keep them in the tank for a few days, I think its good for the pair to guard their area, and take care of the eggs a few days.

Myself, my nest laid last night I will remove saturday to the fry tank, they will be wiggling by then.

Orange eggs are good, the best ones Iv had have been very oranga and big....
[/quote]
Sat? huh i though they hatch in 2-3 days. well you are a pro so i will do the same









sh*t i just remembered... i have snails in my tank will they harm my eggs?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

wow good job


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Sat? huh i though they hatch in 2-3 days. well you are a pro so i will do the same smile.gif
> 
> sh*t i just remembered... i have snails in my tank will they harm my eggs?


Well they dont really hatch like a duck or chicken so to speak. First the grow a tail right out of the egg, and start to develop like a tadpole. Usually in 24-48 hours this starts happening. They live off the egg sac for about 7 days., Usually eyes start to appear after 3-4 days.

Since it is thursday I may wait untill sunday or monday to remove mine.

I dont know that Im a pro, I get decent numbers up to a saleable size.

If you want to pull the eggs, there is no problem with that. Might be good for you for the first time to see them develop.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ok i took the eggs out, and put them in thier own 10 gallon tank. i took a few pics to show how many eggs i have. it was really hard to vac them out. i have small gravel and they just came out in chunks with the gravel. some had a little white fungus on them so i took them out and added a tsp of Methylene blue to fight the fungus.
View attachment 105203

View attachment 105204

View attachment 105205


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Very nice! Good luck with everything. Hopefully someday I'll be doing the same.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Good thing you were prepared with the sponge filter and tank


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

how do you knw if you have a breeding pair?

and con grads


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dan25 said:


> how do you knw if you have a breeding pair?
> 
> and con grads


you don't until they do







and thank you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! congrat. bro...you finally get the breed it.....i know you been trying and waiting for this moment. i know you can do it one day..i'm so happy for you, did you know which of your red breed?? where did you get it? from me or Zoo???

it looking good.........dont worry man! if they breed once, they will breed it again and again. so keep your eyes open for more orange eggs.









i gotta go to your house some day to look at it.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats dude thats awsome


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome man now lets see some baby reds.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

~Silly~Spy said:


> i think my P's are showing breeding signs.. in the past 2 weeks i have lost 4 7" RBP to aggression, i thought that i just had Piranhas that hate each other. i lowered the temp of my tank to 75 degrees to stop the aggression. yesterday it started raining pretty good out and my P's turned black like they do when they breed, and this morning i woke up and looked and 2 are off to the right side of my tank i think they are making a nest. one is using its nose and moving gravel around and the other is chasing the other 2 P's away. i did a 20% water change today because i do one every wed. i took 2 pics so show you guys whats going on, i only too 2 because i don't want to disturb them. tell me what you think.
> 
> oh i have kept my lights off too. should i turn them on?


How big's your tank?


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

this is so cool


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats. awesome!


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

cood luck man...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow! congrat. bro...you finally get the breed it.....i know you been trying and waiting for this moment. i know you can do it one day..i'm so happy for you, did you know which of your red breed?? where did you get it? from me or Zoo???
> 
> it looking good.........dont worry man! if they breed once, they will breed it again and again. so keep your eyes open for more orange eggs.
> 
> ...


thanks, i got them from zoo creatures. the 4 that i got from you were the ones that got killed







i know that i have a male and 2 females though because the females were fighting with each other, while the male was building the nest. i have some bad news.. when i woke up this morning, there was a very strong fishy smell coming from my computer room where the fry tank is







when i turned the lights on the tank was foggy. it seems that the sponge filter must not have enought bacteria on it or something, because there was a huge amonia spike in the fry tank. i did a 50% water change with water from the parent tank. i hope i didn't loose all the eggs. oh the parent ank is a 125.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam! dude that is suck to hear that....if the eggs still good, in last then week you will see fry swimming around your tank.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

its all good bro! there is about 1000 little eegs wiggling around in my fry tank


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> its all good bro! there is about 1000 little eegs wiggling around in my fry tank


I gotta come over and see


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> so i took them out and added a tsp of Methylene blue to fight the fungus.





> i have some bad news.. when i woke up this morning, there was a very strong fishy smell coming from my computer room where the fry tank is sad.gif when i turned the lights on the tank was foggy.


I think methylene blue is a waste. You have to use a baster or dropper and remove all unfertilized eggs. My guess is thats where your white cloud came from fungus eggs.

Your gonna need to remove all dead ones/white ones ASAP( daily).


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > so i took them out and added a tsp of Methylene blue to fight the fungus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, i have been using a turkey baster to do that. i took out alot last night before i went to bed. and then some more this morning. i can't believe how many little eggs there are. its so hard to sort them out with the turkey baster.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

That is sweet But post us some picks as they continue to develop we arn't all as lucky as you


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

update...

salt helps with hatching


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

well they are all hatched. they all have eyes, and the egg yolk is really small. when should i try brine shrimp? i think i am gonna have a problem with that too. i bought a brine hatchery, but it doesn't hatch that many eggs. (its the small one with a small cylinder on the top) i ordered 2 of the ones with the bottles on top, but they won't be here for a few days. is there any methods of hatching brine without hatcheries? i tried to take pics, but my camrea sux ass lol and i can't zoom in that far.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> well they are all hatched. they all have eyes, and the egg yolk is really small. when should i try brine shrimp? i think i am gonna have a problem with that too. i bought a brine hatchery, but it doesn't hatch that many eggs. (its the small one with a small cylinder on the top) i ordered 2 of the ones with the bottles on top, but they won't be here for a few days. is there any methods of hatching brine without hatcheries? i tried to take pics, but my camrea sux ass lol and i can't zoom in that far.


You can probually rig something upto hatch. All you need is the two liter with lid.
Drill a small hole in the 2 liter lid, put a small air valve through it, silicone it up real good.

Then hook your airline up to it and air pump...........instant hatcher

You just need a base to hold the 2 liter up.

I think I posted pictures of one I made, i will search for them.

*EDIT*

View attachment 105550


See you can make one easy. You can see the little blue valve in the 2 liter, airline goes through and hooks in. The 2x4 acts like a base to hold it steady........

BTW....buy good quality brine eggs... My pair is at it again, I already have 4 other batches right now, and now 2 other pairs in the other tank are going at it, the original male died from the 2 pairs, I added an additional male yesterday......


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

that is too cool man. congrats.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks Mash. and thats crazy man. your gonna have like 5000 fry lol


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

can you share some pics of ur breeding tank set up?

i just put my breeding pair (just the 2 of them) in a 70g bare tank with (2) 1'x1' tiles for them to lay their eggs...is it enough for them of i should change my setup?

pls help me out...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

coolmint said:


> can you share some pics of ur breeding tank set up?
> 
> i just put my breeding pair (just the 2 of them) in a 70g bare tank with (2) 1'x1' tiles for them to lay their eggs...is it enough for them of i should change my setup?
> 
> pls help me out...


Lose the tiles dude, you have a much better chance of breeding them in gravel. The pair like to work the substrate during the spawning process with their mouthes, and cultivate and nesting bed.....


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

just in case lay eggs, how would i siphon the eggs when they are in the substrate? wont the eggs be crushed when i siphon them while they are still stick to the substrate?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

coolmint said:


> just in case lay eggs, how would i siphon the eggs when they are in the substrate? wont the eggs be crushed when i siphon them while they are still stick to the substrate?


Not at all. You just use a gravel vacume to suck all the eggs out. All the spawnings IV watched part of the ritual seems to be the pair digging and shoveling the substrate around while they mate....

They may do it on the tiles, but I think it is more likely they would do it in the substrate..


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> just in case lay eggs, how would i siphon the eggs when they are in the substrate? wont the eggs be crushed when i siphon them while they are still stick to the substrate?


Not at all. You just use a gravel vacume to suck all the eggs out. All the spawnings IV watched part of the ritual seems to be the pair digging and shoveling the substrate around while they mate....

They may do it on the tiles, but I think it is more likely they would do it in the substrate..
[/quote]

may i see what gravel vacume you are referring bcoz we might have diff equipment in our country...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

coolmint said:


> just in case lay eggs, how would i siphon the eggs when they are in the substrate? wont the eggs be crushed when i siphon them while they are still stick to the substrate?


Not at all. You just use a gravel vacume to suck all the eggs out. All the spawnings IV watched part of the ritual seems to be the pair digging and shoveling the substrate around while they mate....

They may do it on the tiles, but I think it is more likely they would do it in the substrate..
[/quote]

may i see what gravel vacume you are referring bcoz we might have diff equipment in our country...
[/quote]
dude you can just use a piece of hose or something.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Hey silly, what size is your tank a 55, and how many ps did you have in it?
sorry i just read like the first 5 or 6 posts and skeemed through the others

boy are you lucky, had i been able to get my ps to breed i wouldnt be in debt beause of going into salt water trying to breed clown fish, but i am having a little luck.

but congrats dude great topic im happy for you, but i got 1 more? for ya?

what are you gonna do with all the fry?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Update???got any pics of them now???


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

congratz


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Trillion said:


> Hey silly, what size is your tank a 55, and how many ps did you have in it?
> sorry i just read like the first 5 or 6 posts and skeemed through the others
> 
> boy are you lucky, had i been able to get my ps to breed i wouldnt be in debt beause of going into salt water trying to breed clown fish, but i am having a little luck.
> ...


the tank that i bred them in was a 125, the tank that i raised the fry in was a 20L then a 30 breeder. i would love to post new pics , but they are all gone now


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

SillySpy said:


> Hey silly, what size is your tank a 55, and how many ps did you have in it?
> sorry i just read like the first 5 or 6 posts and skeemed through the others
> 
> boy are you lucky, had i been able to get my ps to breed i wouldnt be in debt beause of going into salt water trying to breed clown fish, but i am having a little luck.
> ...


the tank that i bred them in was a 125, the tank that i raised the fry in was a 20L then a 30 breeder. i would love to post new pics , but they are all gone now








[/quote]
What happened to them?


----------



## Pimprn (Feb 3, 2006)

dude how big is your tank and how amny piranhas are in it and whats the size of them, i wanna breed hhehehehehehhehe!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats and good luck!! Sounds like you have your hands full right now. Post some pics when your fry star hatching!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Congrats and good luck!! Sounds like you have your hands full right now. Post some pics when your fry star hatching!!


They have already hatched, and he said they are all gone now. I still want to know what happened to them.....did they die?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

raising fry is very time consuming and difficult to do because of the limitations the average aquarist has, im guessing he lost the battle and didnt try as hard as he could or either didnt do it properly.

seeing that he does have a breeding pair they will make love again and he will have many more chances, and i myself still congratulate him on getting that far and wish him the best of luck next time and the time after and even after that and that and that.....


----------

